# HAS 2011 - Wrap Up



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

HAS 2011 has wrapped up and by most accounts was a very successful conference. Registration was 382, which was a sizeable increase from last year's 237. Great classes and speakers, but for me the best part is meeting and talking to beekeepers. I met beeks from Maine to Missouri, from Alabama to Ontario, Canada.

Nice selection of venders, most of whom reported that sales were brisk. Some folks who stayed to the end got some great deals when Theo Maxant slashed prices on his remaining inventory.

Usually the site of next year's conference is announced at the final session, but as of now it's still not definite. St. Louis seems to be the front-runner, but there are some questions that need to be resolved. The Illinois and Kentucky representatives also are eager to to host next year's conference.

Next year's conference will be moved a week later than usual because of how the 4th falls. Conference dates are July 11-13, 2012.


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

I attended HAS for the first time this year and had a blast!
I took the queen rearing classes as well I sat in on some of the other classes. The visiting speakers were all very generous with their time and knowledge, and their excitement about their chosen fields was contagious.
I would do this again - no question!
I have photos from the queen rearing classes that I may post if anyone is interested.
If you attended, I hope you had as good a time as I did. If you didn't attend I hope you give it a try next year.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Post the photos for thoes of us who wish we had had time to attend


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok, I haven't posted photos before so here goes! Here are a few to give a quick synopsis of the course.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627171016756/


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

thanks for posting. i participated in a class this past May. Interesting to see your starter and how you worked it, turning it around to catch more bees and also an open entrance. 
Curious, in Dr. Conner's group did he leave that closed starter outside or move it inside? When it is 90 degrees while doing this, it has been a bit daunting to consider leaving a closed starter outside - a sponge or two is really not enough. We have moved them into the basement.


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

We left the starter in the same orientation as the original hive, and turned the original hive around. 
Everyone has a different system that works for them, so it was interesting to see a couple of these used side by side.
Yes Dr Connor's starter was taken out of the apiary to a protected area for the exact reasons you mentioned. We were not satisfied with the protection we could offer it in the apiary.
I should also have mentioned that the apiary was brought down from Purdue University for us to use - greatly appreciated.


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

We were first time vendors and had a great time there. Also picked up the uncapping tank the last day there. What a great buy, plus can be used dual purpose for us as a curd drainer. Thanks Theo! We have a few pictures on our facebook page.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

You got a smoking deal on it! Enjoy.


----------



## Beerman (May 21, 2010)

I had a great time with my daughter there can't wait to go again next year!!!


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Thanks to everyone for posting with your Views on the meeting.


----------

